# kernel configuration file

## herkusPT

Hi,

Where I can download the default .config file to compile kernel linux-4.14.83-gentoo ?

Best Regards,

Herculano

----------

## NeddySeagoon

herkusPT,

Its built into the kernel. There is a choice. Look in /usr/src/linux/arch/x86/configs/

None will work though. They are not intended to be used as is.

If you like the kernel on the liveCD, its made with 

```
genkernel all
```

Genkernel provides its own kernel config file.

----------

## herkusPT

NeddySeagoon,

What is the best kernel configuration for desktop user, livedvd-amd64-multilib-20160704.iso or install-amd64-minimal-20181220T214503Z.iso ?

Thanks for your help

----------

## NeddySeagoon

herkusPT,

You need to define 'best'.  There is no single answer.

The  install-amd64-minimal.iso kernel is made with 

```
genkernel all
```

genkernel provides its own default .config file.

The liveDVD kernel is made the same way but possibly with a different .config file.

Its gets more complex too.  Different hardware setups need different, often conflicting, kernel options, so the install-amd64-minimal.iso kernel supports only very general (slow) run almost anywhere graphics. There are wiki pages for popular GPUs like Radeon, Intel, nVidia and so on, that all have their required kernel options.

A good start is Pappy's preconfigs!. That's Pappys take on a good minimal kernel .config without any hardware support.

That gets around the hardware config conflicts. You need to add all your own hardware support.

The method is here That site has been unmaintained for several years but the method is sound.

Find a seed/preconfig to match your kernel. Drop it into your kernel tree as .config

Run 

```
make oldconfig
```

and answer the questions, if any.

Run 

```
make menuconfig
```

and set the options for your hardware.

----------

## herkusPT

Hi,

I'm going to use the preconfiguration that exists in the topic that refers

When I refere the best kernel configuration for desktop user, I refere for example, the kernel more compatible which more usual devices, like sabayon distro for example, similar to gentoo distro.

Thanks

----------

## NeddySeagoon

herkusPT,

Binary distros cheat.

They build the incompatible parts as modules then hope that the modules you don't need load, find nothing, then unload.

The backstop is to blacklist things you don't want.

The source based distro way is to build only what you need. That's probably harder, as at the start, you don't know everything you need and your kernel won't boot.

Be sure to not overwrite your genkernel kernel or its modules. 

Be sure to set CONFIG_LOCALVERSION in your own kernel to stop that happening.

----------

## niku

You could start with sys-kernel/gentoo-sources, and apply all the required configuration mentioned in the Gentoo Handbook. (Most of these were correctly set already, when I first ran make menuconfig.)

Doing just the above got me a bootable system. All that I had to do on top of it (which I did later) was to add the required support for WiFi, Bluetooth, USB Tethering, Sound Card, and some Power Management and ACPI options. For these, I used the Gentoo (and ocassionally ArchLinux) wiki site.

----------

## Muso

The very idea of a default config is weird.   Binary distros, as NeddySeagoon has pointed out, build gigantic, bloated, modular kernels which modprobe like a hail Mary.   To understand what your computer's kernel needs, know the hardware.  So try an lspci.    Also check the .pdf file from the manufacturer if you didn't build it yourself.   Know what you need, build it into your kernel.

----------

## herkusPT

Hi,

Ok, let me try start to build my kernel configuration to my computer. It is a very long work but is the best idea, I forget the standard configuration, and build my configuration.

Thank

----------

## NeddySeagoon

herkusPT,

That will be this method.

The method is still valid but the kernel has grown a lot since I posted that.

Good use of the menus will save a lot of time. Setting and entire menu to off, sets its contents to off too.

e.g. If you don't have any TV cards, you can turn them all off.

There is no need to do it all in one sitting' if you save the config, you carry on from where you left off.

----------

## herkusPT

Thanks so much for your help

----------

